
The strange decline of the paperboy - prakash
http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/mpapps/pagetools/print/news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/7431224.stm
======
daniel-cussen
The biggest underlying reason is that newspapers are losing sales and
consequently losing economies of scale.

